# Duck calls



## dirtnap10 (Jul 31, 2010)

What is the better duck call from your experience, a RNT or Zink duck call


----------



## zach raulie (Jul 31, 2010)

I own them both, blow them both, prefer RNT as they have always been a more versatile call no matter which one i'm using...

i am slightly biased, but i still try to speak the truth.  either are fine, find the one your more comfortable with and run it!


----------



## fourshot (Jul 31, 2010)

Zach is right .Just go to a store that sells them all RNT, Zink , Echo , and find the one that fits you try them all . Hobos are good . But they are all good calls . Try singles and the doubles . I like Echos and Hobos but that is the calls that fit me I have never held a zink i do have 5 or 6  RNT's and they just dont  fit me . take care clint


----------



## tgw925 (Jul 31, 2010)

Just got the new Hobo Icu2 and its by far the best call ive ever owned.


----------



## huntfourfun (Jul 31, 2010)

rnt over zink anyday.

echo and hobo over rnt.


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Aug 2, 2010)

huntfourfun said:


> rnt over zink anyday.
> 
> echo and hobo over rnt.



 sounds good to me....


----------



## SHMELTON (Aug 2, 2010)

Foiles!


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 2, 2010)

Rnt


----------



## Quackersmacker (Aug 2, 2010)

Rnt


----------



## tomcat58 (Aug 3, 2010)

FOSKEY'S said:


> sounds good to me.... i sell hobo calls and hear that all the time  from people who buy them and 2 weeks later call to brag about how well it sounds. sooo HOBO 4-EVER !!!



where are you at in cochran want to come see and hear your calls i  live in  warner robins


----------



## LipRip'r (Aug 3, 2010)

Rnt


----------



## Trigg (Aug 3, 2010)

my experience?...RNT.   But everybody is different and every call is different...the trick is finding the one that fits "you"


----------



## RB8782 (Aug 3, 2010)

i just bought a echo timber poly and it seems alright.  but i'm no veteran either.


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 4, 2010)

Rnt


----------



## clent586 (Aug 4, 2010)

Black Stick of Death...........


----------



## fishndinty (Aug 4, 2010)

I agree with RNT over Zink duck calls.  Goose calls, Zink has it all over RNT.


----------



## meckardt (Aug 5, 2010)

I would have to say JJ Lares out of CA. Not a bunch of people know about him in the south. There awesome, you dont have to blow through a box like RNTs to find the one that suites you and sounds right.


----------



## rickyenglish (Aug 5, 2010)

*Duck Calls*

Gumbo Calls


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 6, 2010)

They are both good. pricey. I had both.  Try Fowlfield Custom Calls they are made by a Fireman here in Ga. and they sound great. The price is great. He will make what every you want.  I bought a goose call and a duck and will be buying more.


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Aug 7, 2010)

I HAVE USED ALOT OF CALLS IN THE PAST FEW DAYS. GOT FRIENDS who call for  zinc,rnt, and hobo..i got together with them separately  this week and called and listened .so here are my  veiws on the calls  ( Hunting/meat calling ..LIVE DUCK  =HOBO#1)
(MAIN STREET=RNT/ECHO)
GOOSE=ZINC/GROUNDS   .... you have to try them and see what works for you and your style of calling... i have a bad habit of being  "HOBO or die, but i have my reasons...all those call makers are great at what they do and have the championships to back it up ..

BUT YOU SHOULD GET A "HOBO" PRIME MEAT !!!!! hint hint    LOL


----------



## browning84 (Aug 9, 2010)

FOSKEY'S said:


> I HAVE USED ALOT OF CALLS IN THE PAST FEW DAYS. GOT FRIENDS who call for  zinc,rnt, and hobo..i got together with them separately  this week and called and listened .so here are my  veiws on the calls  ( Hunting/meat calling ..LIVE DUCK  =HOBO#1)
> (MAIN STREET=RNT/ECHO)
> GOOSE=ZINC/GROUNDS   .... you have to try them and see what works for you and your style of calling... i have a bad habit of being  "HOBO or die, but i have my reasons...all those call makers are great at what they do and have the championships to back it up ..
> 
> BUT YOU SHOULD GET A "HOBO" PRIME MEAT !!!!! hint hint    LOL



I would have to disagree. I have owned and blown both RNT and Echo. I am an Echo man but both have brought death to countless birds. Neither of these two companies were started on the premise of maintreet only, they just happen to be the biggest players in that game but they also have solid proven meat calls. As far as Hobo well they are nice calls just not for me. I don’t own one but have spent enough time blowing one to know they are not my preference. I may own one someday when I get around to it; I just have other things on my plate right now than to buy a call that will sit on a shelf. I also have shelf calls in line to buy before I buy one.


----------



## Nitro (Aug 9, 2010)

clent586 said:


> Black Stick of Death...........



Excellent choice- just not for everyone......


----------



## Nitro (Aug 9, 2010)

meckardt said:


> I would have to say JJ Lares out of CA. Not a bunch of people know about him in the south. There awesome, you dont have to blow through a box like RNTs to find the one that suites you and sounds right.



I have several of JJ's callers and love the T-1. 

Many Mallards have died coming to the Lares. Excellent calls.


----------



## Chuck Martin (Aug 9, 2010)

I've got RNT and Zink and for me I use the RNT more..........just works better for me. I got a Gumbo early last season and I've gotta tell ya I ended up grabbing it more than I thought I would. Like everyone has already said go try'em all and go with what works for you.


----------

